# What about MBTI attracted you?



## sallyJones (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello all,

I was just curious, what motivated you to try MBTI or attracted you to the personality descriptions? 

Did you actually take the test (which I heard is really expensive, hence I found a less expensive but reasonable quality one called Turbo MBTI description here: Turbo Myers-Briggs Personality Test (MBTI) Software personality, career and compatibility advice.?

Or did you take the free one online such as those at humanmetrics.com?

I really didn't like the humanmetrics.com version since the questions were frequently repetitive. I think the shorter Turbo MBTI did a better version of asking questions only once by explicitly comparing introversion and extroversion in the user's mind in the form of a table, rather than asking him or her: Do you prefer to go to a party or read a book? Which is really depends on the frequently changing mood of the test-taker rather than the personality of the test-taker.

What were your experiences with the specific version of MBTI you took? Were some versions better than others and why?

Sincerely,
Sally Jones


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I took the humanmetrics test, but I also did a bunch of reading up on types to confirm my results. The descriptions fit eerily well and made me more self aware.

As for what attracted me to MBTI:
I'm not all that good with people, but I have always been interested in the human mind. MBTI helps me understand people that differ from myself and how they work, and it also helps me understand my own self. I also like seeing the patterns and similarities of different people that I didn't notice before.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I was depressed and my INTP friend suggested I take the human metrics test. After that we spent a few hours talking about functions and analyzing my responses and concluded I was a definite ENxJ. It was after, when I explained that when I'm too stressed, I threw adult tantrums and listened to classic rock and dad stuff when I was exhausted that I was ENTJ. I look to older ENTJ for advice and guidance in my life and have made substantial changes because of some of them. One of the best decisions I've ever made.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

I wanted to classify people so that I could control them easier, Then I found(I was told about) the 4 personality system. The one with E vs I and T vs F. After studying that a bit and telling it to all my friends I noticed that it wasnt only made of 2 traits. So I searched around and found MBTI.

On the 4 personality system I was an ExTx, also known as Red personality. (not that stuff with sanguine and others)
Anyhow, MBTI tests are terrible. They look for yes-no answers in relatively complicated situations. And as far as im concerned they are even worse at typing xNxx's than xSxx's.

Anyhow, the best way is to type yourself. Or ask a friend/someone who knows you to type you, if you arent feeling confident about MBTI.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

In my experience, introspection, honesty and a few knowledgeable, unbiased sources are the best tools for typing yourself. Even as my friends slowly type themselves due to my telling them about it, I compare my decision making process to theirs to reinforce my understanding of my own type. 

Additionally, I got into MBTI to help me with organizing my life and helping me achieve my goals.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I was desperate, in despair, and at the end of my rope over what I was supposed to do to take care of me and my child. And somehow the memory of my taking some personality test in a psych class years before all of a sudden popped up in my head. Then I wondered if there was any information out there to do with the association of Type and careers. So I looked it up online...


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

I took the test in college. Teachers like to use the test to put students into groups for in class work sometimes. I became interested in it when I learned about it in psychology class, so I researched the theory behind it. I have also taken the MBTI for job applications. They're all pretty much the same. It's easy to figure out how to get the type you want when it suits the situation. I was attracted to it because I wanted to figure myself out, which was a pretty poor way to go about it. Now I just want to understand myself without the use of unproven theories and unreliable personality tests.


----------



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

I took several different free MBTI tests online because I heard about it alot in psychology. I didn't have much faith in personality tests until I read the description of a typical INTP, it was such an accurate description of me that I started loving the whole test. Also, someone pointed out to me that the Big 5 test is designed for diagnosing problems in a clinical setting, rather than illustrating who you actually are as a person. How neurotic someone is is not part of their personality, it's a lens their personality is expressed through, so I think MBTI is a much more relevant personality test to most people than Big 5.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I like social science I like learning about myself and others.


----------



## Auxuris (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm naturally curious.

..and narcissistic.

Plus this way I learn to accurately and casually read others around me on a whole new level.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I was forced to take the test in high school during my junior year. After getting my results back, I started doing research on my type and eventually got hooked . I found it intriguing that one could be classified based on something as nebulous as personality and that there were persistent patterns found in most people in accordance to type


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

I had exams coming up that I didn't want to revise for.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

Was going through a bought of depression some months ago. Somehow stumbled across the MBTI, found my type, and started reading about it. Lurked on communities like this one. Really helped me grow and understand myself better. I'm much happier now and am having fun interacting with you all.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I was trying to get more insight into my fictional characters. How do they process information? What motivates them? What makes them tick? 

I originally only took the test [as myself] to see how accurate it was.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

> Preferred partners: INFP and INTP types, as their Introversion (I) and Prospecting (P) traits counterbalance ENTJs’ Extraversion (E) and Judging (J) traits.


Ever since I read this I felt interested in the MBTI.


----------



## sieni (Apr 28, 2014)

About 3? months ago I was stalking forums of a gamedeveloper (INFJ) online and through the site found a link saying "want to find your temperament?". Had nothing better to do at the time, I like different perspectives, wanted to find myself and found about mbti from a link on the site's side. Ended up taking a test and for the first time found a description fitting "me" enough to bring me to tears and not many walls of text are able to do that. I've studied basic psychology on school for ~175 hours so I had something to link the information to and continue my enthusiasm towards it. At least it didn't reduce my interest.

MBTI changed how I see myself from "abnormal" to surprisingly-not-so-weird. I'm still interested in it for allowing me to understand strange beings known as humans better and because people who are interested in it seems to have rather interesting thoughts wanting me to keep stalking these forums.

MBTI is also something I wish everyone knew about for I think it would make this world a "better place" and increasing tolerance on differencies. Most likely a helpful tool as long as it isn't taken as absolute truth which would make it a burden, restriction.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

double post


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

I was browsing some psychology website, and came across a page on the MBTI. Naturally, I tried to figure out my type, but had trouble deciding between INFJ and INTJ. I took the humanmetrics test and got INTJ, but still wasn't entirely sure. By that point, I knew that personality theory had become my latest obsession. I continued researching, found PerC by following a few links from one website to another, and eventually, after a lot of lurking, I joined.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

I was forced to take it in high school. I was 16 and retarded and the rest as they say is history


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

To figure out why people seemingly make such stupid decisions. Now that I understand some of the fundamentals of why people behave the way they do and what motivates them, I can understand them rather than the intellectual cop out of just labeling people as stupid.


----------

